# The utter gems of Pierre- Luigi da Palestrina beside missa papae Marcelli



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ok i plaided guilty on neglecting Palestrina skill has a composer, only heard some motets and madrigals here and there and the fameous missa papea marcelli on naxos so i can tell oh and i have brabant ensemble rendition of another missa, but i did not find is utter most defenitive missa or work and label, this is a shame... im looking for majestic & surrealistic, bright,, sunny Pallestrina, in other words im looking for best work and ensemble, best missa Marcelli?

Deprofundis love yah please answer this, men or women of taste.

Looking for madrigals of palestrina or motets or missa, what should i seek...
Im looking for utter best Palestrina please motets first missa deuxio...

What made me change my mind about him he's compared to Josquin , so i need the very best recording of Palestrina.



:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

https://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/c...egri-miserere-palestrina-missa-papae-marcelli

Best recording ever, my two cents.


----------



## josquindesprez (Aug 20, 2017)

The Canticum Canticorum by the Hilliard Ensemble is a good recording. Overall Palestrina is very nice, but he’s no Josquin.


----------



## Scott in PA (Aug 13, 2016)

Missa Viri Galilei (for Ascension). Excellent recording with Ensenble Organum.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I like Missa Brevis over Marcellus. i have the one by Tallis Scholars.


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

I don't presume to know what's "utter best Palestrina" and his settings of Jeremiah's Lamentations are certainly not "sunny Pallestrina", but the music is exquisitely poignant.


----------

